# Flicker lights



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

I know you guys had a post earlier on the how to for flicker lights. I didn't get a chance to read to much of that post. I have found an extremely cheap and fast way to do this. It did not cost me but $3.00 and at the most ten minutes to assemble. And it works great. All you need is a starter for a flourescent tube preferrably a fs2, an old extension cord. Split the cord between the wires and cut only one side. Strip about 1 inch of wire on each end and wrap around each post on the starter make sure you tape the ends well.
plug it in to a brooder type lamp and watch it go.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

This is an easy way to make a flicker but I strongly suggest using a fuse as a safety measure against fire.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I tested this effect years ago ( http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm) but was not happy with the random off and on look. 
I had hoped for more of a rapid dimming and brightening that an old gas light would have.
Anyone been able to achieve this with a starter?


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Doc Doom said:


> This is an easy way to make a flicker but I strongly suggest using a fuse as a safety measure against fire.


Hi Doc Doom ,

I have made a few of these but very rarely used them with no one in the room , I always wondered about the safety . Where do you install the fuse ? Before or after the starter ?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

It will work well for the hospital corridor that I will be working on.
Although the fuse idea might be a good idea. I let it go for about an hour last night and checked the starter and it felt plenty cool. Annoyed the wife though forgot to tell her I was testing downstairs and she checked the fuse box. MY JOB IS NOW COMPLETE..


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Fright props makes an extension cord called a micro flicker that makes it safer


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

diggerc said:


> I tested this effect years ago ( http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm) but was not happy with the random off and on look.
> I had hoped for more of a rapid dimming and brightening that an old gas light would have.
> Anyone been able to achieve this with a starter?


Are you looking for more of a strobing or dimming effect? I got that with the FS-5 starter and a lower-wattage bulb, like 15-20W.
You may prefer this - if the light is under a shade or enclosed by something that doesn't allow you to see the bulbs directly, use two bulbs, one wired to the starter circuit and one wired normally. The always-on bulb should be a lower wattage. When the flickering bulb blinks out, the other will give the illusion that there is a dimming effect happening. Not quite as good as Lafitte's Landing, but not bad.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

diggerc said:


> I tested this effect years ago ( http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm) but was not happy with the random off and on look.
> I had hoped for more of a rapid dimming and brightening that an old gas light would have.
> Anyone been able to achieve this with a starter?


Ahhh ...perhaps another true 'flicker purist'? - there is definitely a difference between 'flicker' and a random bright/dim cycle. I don't know of any way to get a true flicker out of a starter. Most likely what you would have to do is build a circuit to have a flicker LED drive either a suitable transistor or a mosfet, then have that drive your light. The down side is, incandescent bulbs just don't react that fast - the filament is definitely going to smooth the 'flicker'. On the plus side, 60W equivalent LED bulbs are coming down into the sub $10 range, so you could probably use this set-up to drive a LED bulb and have all the flicker light you need.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

tattman98 said:


> It will work well for the hospital corridor that I will be working on.
> Although the fuse idea might be a good idea. I let it go for about an hour last night and checked the starter and it felt plenty cool. Annoyed the wife though forgot to tell her I was testing downstairs and she checked the fuse box. MY JOB IS NOW COMPLETE..


Yup it's perfect for a faulty / neglected wiring look.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Now this is flicker.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

theundeadofnight said:


> Hi Doc Doom ,
> 
> I have made a few of these but very rarely used them with no one in the room , I always wondered about the safety . Where do you install the fuse ? Before or after the starter ?
> 
> ...


I put the fuse between the hot side of the plug and the starter. It may have been overkill but it only cost $2 versus my $1,000 insurance deductible.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny thing is - when done correctly - gas light really doesn't flicker that much.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Flicker Light Safety*

To get a good flicker light use a FS-5 and a incandescent 40watt or less.
Any more than 40watts and you'll fry the starter.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

corey872 said:


> Funny thing is - when done correctly - gas light really doesn't flicker that much.


That's the thing about haunters, we always want flickering lights. But if candles and gas lights actually flickered as much as we want them to, nobody would ever have used them as a light source. But it does make for a way creepy atmosphere.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I too am a true candle light purist...

Let's say that I have a prop 6-armed chandelier with little lamp shades. I want each light to pulsate/glow individually. Doing to the extension cord FS-5 hack with chandelier sockets on one end, can I make 6 leads, wire them all up accordingly then splice the two wires to the cord that plugs into the wall? Assume I will use 4W night light bulbs.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

1 - I recall some people seeming to imply the fluorescent starters are watt-dependent on how much they flicker? Might double check, but I thought you needed a 40-60W bulb.

2 - To do a chandelier with individual 'flicker', you would need as many FS's as you have bulbs. You could then run power to the fixture and each bulb would be in parallel to the power with it's own FS inline to that specific bulb. (It sounds like you are talking a series set up when you say 'splice the two wires to the cord' - unless you mean 'splice the two wires 'from each bulb' to the cord)

3 - To get a true 'flicker' and with such relatively low wattage and to increase the safety factor, I would probably go back the the flicker LED driving one (or a group) of warm white LEDs, and just feed the thing from a 3.5V source, or feed it with 5V and a suitable current limiting resistor.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

corey872 said:


> 1 - I recall some people seeming to imply the fluorescent starters are watt-dependent on how much they flicker? Might double check, but I thought you needed a 40-60W bulb.
> 
> 2 - To do a chandelier with individual 'flicker', you would need as many FS's as you have bulbs. You could then run power to the fixture and each bulb would be in parallel to the power with it's own FS inline to that specific bulb. (It sounds like you are talking a series set up when you say 'splice the two wires to the cord' - unless you mean 'splice the two wires 'from each bulb' to the cord)
> 
> 3 - To get a true 'flicker' and with such relatively low wattage and to increase the safety factor, I would probably go back the the flicker LED driving one (or a group) of warm white LEDs, and just feed the thing from a 3.5V source, or feed it with 5V and a suitable current limiting resistor.


1.) I gave a low wattage by accident - I meant 25w bulbs
2.) Splice the wires from each bulb to cord.
3.) Last resort would be to use my Mad Scientist flicker LEDs from my groom's table project


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Doc Doom said:


> I put the fuse between the hot side of the plug and the starter. It may have been overkill but it only cost $2 versus my $1,000 insurance deductible.


Thanks for the info , Doc Doom . Better safe than sorry , I will pick up a fuse/holder and add to the starter .


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a link to a tutorial.

http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-build-it3.htm


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

corey872 said:


> Funny thing is - when done correctly - gas light really doesn't flicker that much.


I love the home in that video.
Gas lighting dates back to the early 1800's with many styles of open flame burners all have some flicker.





The lighting in that home uses later fixtures as you see the fixtures have a second pair of Shades which house electric lights.
http://antiquesbrickandstone.com/2012/12/gas-electric-light-fixture-l-94/

The later fixtures and kerosene lanterns




 use a gas mantle much like a Coleman lantern. the mantle had become readily available in the 1880's and produced a brighter and steadier light because the light comes from the incandescent mantle and not the flame.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

corey872 said:


> Funny thing is - when done correctly - gas light really doesn't flicker that much.


This video clip wins honorable mention in the "Unintentionally Creepy" category. Add your own music and voice-over and it's ready to air on ghost hunters.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This video clip wins honorable mention in the "Unintentionally Creepy" category. Add your own music and voice-over and it's ready to air on ghost hunters.


 I didn't watch the video until you posted your comment [email protected] . Glad I did . All the creaking floorboards , ticking clocks and camera movement certainly gave the Ghost Hunters feel to the video . Thanks for the post .


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I stand corrected. The poster of that video said that most of the lights are open flame burners, burning acetylene gas. Because natural gas does not have the same light output as coal gas or acetylene from back in the day.
There is a second part video be posted showing the rest of the house.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Funny that i found this because i was just thinking, man i need to either make or find some flicker lights lol. Sweet.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

OK this thread got me really interested in antique lighting so I sprung/sprang?? for an Aladdin mantle lamp and restored it to original working order.








Info on the lamp I started with.
http://www.aladdinlamps.info/model12.htm


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I would suggest using an actual starter holder like this one.
http://www.superiorlighting.com/Sta..._medium=free_feed&utm_campaign=googleproducts
rather than relying on twisting wire around the starter posts.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Also thought these look interesting.http://www.simflame.com/


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

The Aladdin lamp looks like a cool project. From what I've seen of them, they produce some of the best / whitest / steadiest light you can get on lamp oil. In a true 'off grid' situation where you want "light", not a yellow flickering "ambiance", the Aladdin seems to win hands down?

The simflames certainly 'look' interesting, though ranging from $50 - $130 for each module, I don't think I'd ever see one in person. I'm afraid I have to stick with my 20 cent LEDs. 

To tie this thread in to some other 'flickering lights', I will link to a thread I posted with flickering video demo:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39190


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Yup, saw the video It's what brought me back to this thread. I really lucked out on ebay with the lamp. burner was completely intact. including the wick. It gives about the same light as a Coleman lantern without the hiss and pumping and is a lot nicer to look at day or night. I might electrify it in a reversible manor not sure yet. is there a how-to on the flicker tea lite driver in your video?


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I found this in the forum archives.
still has possibilities using a flicker tea light instead of the flicker bulb.
http://www.hauntforum.com/archive/index.php/t-10292.html
The original.
http://omarshauntedtrail.com/Props/.../Lighting - Effects/Gas Light on a Budget.pdf
and some more old school flicker.
http://www.horrorseek.com/home/halloween/wolfstone/Flicker/flktch_FlickerTechniques.html#ALF


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's flicker.


----------

